# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Polling on Background Making.

## Wild Ginger

Hey ya guys, doing a poll here. How many of ya guys here would be interested to learn how to make this? (Picture of background shown below) 



Express your interest here and list your names. 

*Those who're keen:
1.*




Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## benny

Me! Me!!

By the way, this looks like a very good set up for plecos too!! Is this one of your set up?

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

Those who're keen:
1. |squee| aka Terence

----------


## BFG

You've got my attention!

----------


## davwong

Those who're keen:
1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 


Love to be there again, it's being entertaining.

----------


## crandf

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf

 :Exasperated:  Why do you always have to hold such interesting workshops?  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## hii

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii

WOW!  :Shocked:  very interesting ....

----------


## destination33

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33

Wahh... Chio Chio Sia...  :Cool:  
Can such background be placed inside the water or strictly for vivarium??  :Embarassed:

----------


## brianclaw

> Can such background be placed inside the water or strictly for vivarium??


They can be placed in an aquarium, but you've got to use a whole truckload of silicon to secure it, or it'll float. Most of these backgrounds are made of styrofoam and coated. I've seen a couple of DIY backgrounds made(mainly by mad Cichlid(sp?) owners) overseas. 

I wouldn't mind going... But it's mostly to see those nice set-ups again...  :Grin:

----------


## Wild Ginger

These background are actually coated with cement and dyed to give that textured feeling. Also, it's carved out from styrofoam pieces. 

So anyway, in conjunction with this workshop, what say ya guys if it's ok to have a barbeque as well at the pool. There's space allocation for the demo as well as benches and all. And the view's not bad too, with a pool and all. 

So perhaps you guys could feedback on this. Thanks. 

Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## MPeX

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX


Looking forward to the BBQ as well...  :Evil:

----------


## nleong

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong

I will second that of brianclaw  :Grin:  see the nice setups again....

----------


## davwong

That will be great and double the fun, btw can i bring my kids along.

----------


## BFG

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG

----------


## Goondoo

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG
9. Benny
10. Goondoo (and quit Saturday morning events please  :Razz: )

----------


## itssg

Wow...nice nice. Thinking of make one for my vivarium. Since i left a big plastic bag of mosses from Cameron. Philip, pls....teach us how to do that.

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG
9. Benny
10. Goondoo (and quit Saturday morning events please )
11. Dom

----------


## destination33

> They can be placed in an aquarium, but you've got to use a whole truckload of silicon to secure it, or it'll float. Most of these backgrounds are made of styrofoam and coated. I've seen a couple of DIY backgrounds made(mainly by mad Cichlid(sp?) owners) overseas. 
> 
> I wouldn't mind going... But it's mostly to see those nice set-ups again...





> These background are actually coated with cement and dyed to give that textured feeling. Also, it's carved out from styrofoam pieces. 
> 
> So anyway, in conjunction with this workshop, what say ya guys if it's ok to have a barbeque as well at the pool. There's space allocation for the demo as well as benches and all. And the view's not bad too, with a pool and all. 
> 
> So perhaps you guys could feedback on this. Thanks. 
> 
> Regards,
> Phillip.



Oh I see... Thanks for the detail explaination bros.  :Grin:  

hmm.. so it should be ok if i use it juz for the back for the tank lor  :Grin:  Guess i better leave out the bottom part if i wanna place it in my tank... wouldn't wanna see all my fishes being forced out of the tank by the styrofoam if it will to come loose  :Razz:  hee

BBQ is fine with me as well  :Wink:

----------


## hii

BBQ.... good idea....  :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG
9. Benny
10. Goondoo (and quit Saturday morning events please )
11. Dom
12. Nicky

----------


## Justikanz

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG
9. Benny
10. Goondoo (and quit Saturday morning events please )
11. Dom
12. Nicky
13. Justikanz (Hope nothing clashes with the date...)

----------


## Wild Ginger

> 1. |squee| aka Terence
> 2. davwong 
> 3. crandf
> 4. hii
> 5. destination33
> 6. MPeX
> 7. nleong
> 8. BFG
> 9. Benny
> ...


Thanks guys for the response, i'll wait till a 2 or 3 more then, i'll close up on the number of people. 

Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## ah^siao

1. |squee| aka Terence
2. davwong 
3. crandf
4. hii
5. destination33
6. MPeX
7. nleong
8. BFG
9. Benny
10. Goondoo (and quit Saturday morning events please )
11. Dom
12. Nicky
13. Justikanz (Hope nothing clashes with the date...)
14. ah^siao( hope i'm free on the given date)

----------


## fishdude1984

tell me how to make that! please

----------


## ah^siao

are we still going ahead with the background making? it has been almost 3 months since we got a reply

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi Guys, pardon the delay as i've been busy with work and exams. Anyway, the date allocated will be this coming Saturday, my place at 10am. 

Venue: 12 Leedon heights, 02-10. 
Time: 10 am. 

As to how long the session will last depends on the Q & A. But it should be till around lunch time or 1pm - 2pm. 

Do feedback on the timing wise and date.

Thanks to all, Regards, 
Phillipe.

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi Philip, count me in . I should be able to make it this time  :Smile:

----------


## mab

Hi Phillipe,

Any available slot? Let me know if I can join u guys.

Cheers

----------


## BFG

Damm, I can't make it due to work. Hope you guys take lots of pictures so I can learn more.

----------


## fishdude1984

sorry i thought this was an online thing not a in person thing, i would love for to be there, but i live in washington state, USA so i think that puts me out, but i hope you take lots of pics and explane it to us all online

----------


## Wild Ginger

> sorry i thought this was an online thing not a in person thing, i would love for to be there, but i live in washington state, USA so i think that puts me out, but i hope you take lots of pics and explane it to us all online


Hey there, don't fret as there will be uploads of documentation of the whole process and accompaniments of pictorials as well. 

Best Regards,
Phillipe.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Wild Ginger

Ok guys, i need to re start the count again as to how many of you guys would be interested in attending the workshop "Aesthetics to Backgroud Making" this coming Saturday, September 10th.

*Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, Leedon Heights, #02-10. Carpark E
Time : 10am-2pm.
Date : Saturday, 10th September, 2005.*

Refreshments and light snacks will be served during the course.

Q&A will be throughout the course and live demonstrations will be conducted as well. 

*For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:*



Regards,
Phillipe.  :Jump for joy: 

*PS: The slots will be up to 15ppl max, if there should be in excess, i'll conduct a second instalment the following week. Thanks.*

----------


## davwong

Ok guys, i need to re start the count again as to how many of you guys would be interested in attending the workshop "Aesthetics to Backgroud Making" this coming Saturday, September 10th.

Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, Leedon Heights, #02-10. Carpark E
Time : 10am-2pm.
Date : Saturday, 10th September, 2005.

Refreshments and light snacks will be served during the course.

Q&A will be throughout the course and live demonstrations will be conducted as well. 

For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:

1) davwong



Regards,
Phillipe. 

PS: The slots will be up to 15ppl max, if there should be in excess, i'll conduct a second instalment the following week. Thanks.

Wild Ginger 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Wild Ginger 
Send email to Wild Ginger 
Find all posts by Wild Ginger 
Add Wild Ginger to Your Buddy List

----------


## Justikanz

For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz

----------


## ah^siao

Ok guys, i need to re start the count again as to how many of you guys would be interested in attending the workshop "Aesthetics to Backgroud Making" this coming Saturday, September 10th.

Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, Leedon Heights, #02-10. Carpark E
Time : 10am-2pm.
Date : Saturday, 10th September, 2005.

Refreshments and light snacks will be served during the course.

Q&A will be throughout the course and live demonstrations will be conducted as well. 

For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao


Regards,
Phillipe. 

PS: The slots will be up to 15ppl max, if there should be in excess, i'll conduct a second instalment the following week. Thanks.

----------


## mab

For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao
4) mab

----------


## Fei Miao

For those who're keen, just attach your names under this list.

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao
4) mab
5) Fei Miao

----------


## Green Baron

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao
4) mab
5) Fei Miao
6) Green Baron

----------


## vinz

List:

1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao
4) mab
5) Fei Miao
6) Green Baron
7) Vinz

----------


## Wild Ginger

> List:
> 
> 1) davwong
> 2) Justikanz
> 3) ah^siao
> 4) mab
> 5) Fei Miao
> 6) Green Baron
> 7) Vinz


Ok guys, thanks for responding, hope to see ya all tomorrow at ten then. 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Green Baron

I have give this a miss due to a last minute change of event. You guys have a good time !


1) davwong
2) Justikanz
3) ah^siao
4) mab
5) Fei Miao
6) Vinz

----------


## manatwork

:Grin: 
found this thread ended quite long ago but am interested to know the outcome of it....

Any bro who had attend got any pic to share...

Cos I also thinking of making 1 for my mini tank  :Smile:

----------


## davescube

any update?

how do you make the concrete? and what is the name of the dye?

i did this before, but just with straight cement so the colour turn out light...

----------


## zoothefreak

any documentation of this event to share??? damn i really really joined this forum too late.............................................  :Sad:

----------


## windcharm

Pictures and steps to do this please!....

----------


## windcharm

opps.. just saw it at the "sticky" thread.

Very nice and interesting

----------

